# ZEX System and Added fuel?



## wickedsr20de (Apr 30, 2002)

I am getting a Zex systems pretty cheap from my friend who was going to use it on his SE-R but he crashed it. Anyways on my car I have a full catback exhaust system, JWT Hearders, Jwt Intake, Jwt S3 cams, and a Jwt computer for a na motor. Will I have to upgrade my fuel system because of these mods with the nos kit? It is only a 55hp kit but I thought I ask you professionals first.

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## AaroNX (Jun 18, 2002)

Fuel should be fine for a 55 shot, but be careful with the timing as the JWT ECU advances the timing.


----------



## sentragtr20 (Jun 8, 2002)

Never hurt to upgrade the fuel system.. With the extra oxygen you need more fuel to burn...


----------

